# eni



## commissario (Aug 26, 2009)

I received an estimated bill for gas from Eni: my first and about 6 times the actual reading. I have not been able to go to Italy to 'sort it out' and won't be able to for a couple of weeks. Despite putting an autoreading on the site which was the actual reading and requesting a check on the bill, I have heard nothing. I expected a new bill based on the actual reading but the original bill (and a later one) are still shown as 'unpaid' on the website. The bill is now about 4 weeks overdue. Can anyone help in giving me some info. on how likely is it Eni will cut off the supply (or worse)?
Help..


----------

